
Eric Lundgren, the E-Waste Refurbisher Microsoft Helped Send to Prison - dazhbog
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQtZXdfwA24
======
the_trapper
Eric Lundgren, the _Counterfeiter_ Microsoft Helped Send to Prison

